# Swiss Super League 29-30/11



## A_Skywalker (Nov 25, 2008)

Aarau v Young Boys
 29/11/2008 16:45 GMT
  3.00 3.20 2.20 statsAll Bets (22) 
FC Zurich v Sion
 29/11/2008 16:45 GMT
  1.35 4.20 8.00 statsAll Bets (22) 
Luzern v Grasshoppers
 29/11/2008 16:45 GMT
  3.40 3.25 2.00 statsAll Bets (22) 
Bellinzona v Fc Vaduz
 30/11/2008 15:00 GMT
  1.90 3.25 3.75 statsAll Bets (22) 
Xamax v Basel
 30/11/2008 15:00 GMT
  5.00 3.40 1.65 statsAll Bets (2)


----------

